# My beautiful leather couch is melting, where do I stand now?



## David Henry (1 Oct 2009)

A bout two and a half years ago I bought a beautiful highly polished couch from Diamond Living, all was good until about eight months later the high sheen polish started to melt for want of a better word.

After some complaining, they sent out a guy who replaced the leather, he said that it was due to sweat from our necks. Fair enough I thought and when it happened again I didn't bother complaining. 

But now it's not just where the neck would go, it's the back and the seat too, if fact it's become very sticky.

I'd like to know what my statutory rights are before I call Diamond Living as it wasn't a walk in the park the first time. Ikea offer a 25 year guarantee but I've no idea what is normal.

Any help would be appriciated.

David


----------



## David Henry (29 Oct 2009)

nothing?

Ok, I think I'm going to take this to the small claims courts.

Is this advisable as the couch cost 1,200 euro and even though it's now three years old it's only one year since the company replaced the leather due to the same issue.

David


----------



## JoeB (29 Oct 2009)

I'd advise going back to the retailer before the small claims court...

They can repair or replace as they choose... however if they want to attempt a similar repair to the last one, which didn't work you can refuse I'd imagine...


However, is your couch real leather?.. it doesn't sound like it.. is it 'faux leather'.. which means fake I think...

So it comes down to.. is fake or faux leather supposed not to melt?.. Real leather isn't, and if it was sold as real leather then you should get a full refund as a real leather couch that melts within two years (first time), or one year (second time) is not fit for purpose..

However, if it's fake leather than maybe you can't expect it to perform better than it has done..


----------



## JoeB (29 Oct 2009)

I'd advise going back to the retailer before the small claims court...

They can repair or replace as they choose... however if they want to attempt a similar repair to the last one, which didn't work you can refuse I'd imagine...


However, is your couch real leather?.. it doesn't sound like it.. is it 'faux leather'.. which means fake I think...

So it comes down to.. is fake or faux leather supposed not to melt?.. Real leather isn't, and if it was sold as real leather then you should get a full refund as a real leather couch that melts within two years (first time), or one year (second time) is not fit for purpose..

However, if it's fake leather than maybe you can't expect it to perform better than it has done..


----------



## April (13 Apr 2010)

Have you had any sucess with this as I am currently trying to resolve the same problem with Diamond Living?  

The model of my suite is Balero and it was purchased in Feb 2009, it started peeling after just 9 months of use.  

A


----------



## ninsaga (13 Apr 2010)

Hhhmmmm sounds like a Salvador Dali work of art.... ya might get a few quid for it if you sell it that way!


----------



## David Henry (13 Apr 2010)

I made a claim with the Small Claims people, online claim takes about 5 minutes and costs 15 quid but it's worth it. If, like me, your couch became unusable then it's not your fault. 

They argued that I must have used bad products on it which just made me angrier. I didn't get the full amount but I just wanted to get a new couch so didn't bother with the argument. 

Go for it!


----------



## April (14 Apr 2010)

Thanks for encouragement.  Can you tell me the model of your couch as Diamond Living tell me that they have not experieced any similar problem? 

A


----------

